

Infographic of US Gun Crime - camurban
http://trynudge.com/index.html?view=Editor&play=4DW32cz3EWr
Data from FBI.gov
======
mgiampapa
Clearly not made by an American. No one uses state flags for identification.
<comicbookguy> Worst info graphic ever </comicbookguy>

